# Vomiting after lepto vaccine



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

My 10 month old got his 1st lepto shot yesterday around noon. Came home, took a long nap, went for a walk. He ran all over, happy happy boy. About 5pm right before I was going to start getting their dinner ready, he vomited and all his lunch came back up.

He gotma drink of water & vomited again. Another drink of water and vomited it right back up. At that point I gave him a shot of Cerenia. He clearly felt bad, when I prepared food for the other dogs he went in the other room like the smell even bothered him. 

He was pretty depressed last night. Normally he is just so silly and affectionate. He would just look up at us miserable. No temp, pink gums ect. I got up to check on him at 3am and he thumped his tail at me, can't tell you how relieved I was to hear that. He would not even thump his tail last night.


By bed time he got a good drink and kept it down, otherwise I was considering giving him some fluids before bed. This morning he was 80 percent of his normal self, WAY better, back to being happy lovey body to us and chewing on his toys and things. Gave him a bit of puppy soup for breakfast which he ate and kept down, so gave him 1/2 his normal breakfast an hour later which he ate and so far keeping down.

Does this sound like a vaccine reaction? He ate a small bit of deer poop on our walk but that is really not out of the ordinary lol and has never made him sick before. No other cause that I can think of. I am afraid to let him get the booster now, but I can't find anything online about vomiting like this after a lepto shot


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Mine didn't have the lepto with her 2nd round of puppy shots. I didn't want to get it for her and went around and around with the vet on that. She was fine.

With her 3rd round of puppy shots, I let the vet talk me into giving her the Lepto shot with the others and same thing - she got sick and couldn't eat food for the next 16 hours or so.

The reason I had the argument with the vet - There's very low instance of this problem in my area - like 1-4 cases in the last couple of years and I heard that with vaccination side affects Lepto was an issue.....


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Did yours vomit or just no appetite?


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Our area is endemic for lepto and I even personally know someone whose dog almost died from it. I feel like our dogs are maybe higher risk running around the mountain drinking out of streams and puddles...

But man I don't want to see him sick like that again from the booster shot.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

She did vomit once about 6 hours after the injection. She had no appetite for food (only time ever-she's a chow hound) and got sick (once) after she drank a small amount of water. She was lethargic and slept and wouldn't eat the next morning but was ok by the afternoon.


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> Our area is endemic for lepto and I even personally know someone whose dog almost died from it. I feel like our dogs are maybe higher risk running around the mountain drinking out of streams and puddles...
> 
> But man I don't want to see him sick like that again from the booster shot.


So sorry to hear your boy got sick! I, also, am in a high lepto area and my guy licks when he scents and tracks outside. I get the separate lepto shot which has more protection and I have it given in the summer since I understand the worse time of year for contracting it is in the fall. Good luck and I hope your guy is back to himself today.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

It's possible. Did your pup get other vaccines? Did you talk to your vet? Was your dog rattled and upset during vet visit may cause nausea? I heard of soreness and swelling near vaccine reaction and getting tired. I'm not crazy about vaccines and have to bring max for a lepto because he does lick everything he smells when we are out and lepto is in our area so we do get the vaccine. We doing seperate vaccines. Our chihuahua does not get lepto because he does not lick everything he smells and has less possible exposure. I'm glad your pup is feeling better I would also talk to your vet.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your dog. Hope he is better today.

IMHO - Definitely a vaccine reaction! Please report it and make your vet report it although, they usually pass a vaccination reaction off as something else! 

Lepto Info:
Dr. Patricia Jordan. A
She also wrote book: Mark Of The Beast

Adverse events from Leptospirosis vaccines are 
quite diverse. Some documented reactions include: 
4
Anaphylaxis 
4
Anorexia 
4
Infections with flesh-eating 
bacteria 
4
Dermatitis 
4
Uncontrollable pruritis 
4
Vomiting 
4
Lethargy 
4
Lameness 
4
Screaming 
4
Fever 
4
Dehydration 
4
Polyarthritis 
4
Kidney failure 
4
Liver failure 
4
Pancreatitis 
4
Mast cell disease 
4
Urinary tract infections 
4
Diarrhea 
4
Chronic weight loss 
4
Enlarged spleen 
4
Cancer 
4
Lymphadenopathy (enlarged lymph nodes


http://dr-jordan.com/wp-content/upl....-Jordan-published-in-Dogs-naturally-2014.pdf

Search Results lepto 

*3. Call the vaccine manufacturer. *Get the vaccine brand, serial number and lot number from the vet who administered the vaccine to report to the manufacturer (who in turn is legally required to report the reaction to the USDA). Ask your vet to report the reaction but don’t expect that he or she will. The 2006 American Hospital Association Canine Vaccine Task Force Report pleads with vets, page after page, to report reactions — because they seldom do. Vets either don’t link the health or behavior problem to the vaccine … or they can’t be bothered. Thus, reactions go unrecognized and reported, and dangerous vaccines stay on the market.
_If the vaccine can be proven to be at fault, you may be able to recover your expenses from the manufacturer. Reporting is in your best interests._
If, tragically, your dog dies or has to be put down, ask the manufacturer if they’ll pay for a necropsy (autopsy). If they won’t pay, but it’s pretty clear that the vaccine caused the dog’s death, you might want to pay for it yourself (if you can) and then go after the manufacturer for reimbursement. This is especially important with injection-site tumors.
*4. Report the Reaction to the USDA *Go to the USDA animal vaccine reaction reporting page to view information on reporting adverse events. The reporting form can be accessed from that page and submitted electronically, or it can be mailed or faxed to the Center for Veterinary Biologics. Or call the CVB at (800) 752-6255.
Why should you bother? The only way for the USDA to track drug reactions is by receiving reports from vets, pet owners and manufacturers. Theoretically, if enough reactions are reported, the drug can be recalled. Your Dog's Vaccine Reaction: | Truth4Dogs 


Moms


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Jenny720 said:


> It's possible. Did your pup get other vaccines? Did you talk to your vet? Was your dog rattled and upset during vet visit may cause nausea? I heard of soreness and swelling near vaccine reaction and getting tired. I'm not crazy about vaccines and have to bring max for a lepto because he does lick everything he smells when we are out and lepto is in our area so we do get the vaccine. We doing seperate vaccines. Our chihuahua does not get lepto because he does not lick everything he smells and has less possible exposure. I'm glad your pup is feeling better I would also talk to your vet.


I agree! My small dogs do not get the lepto shot. My vet was great about the new protocols for shots when I brought in separate serum for parvo and distemper that I had ordered. He insisted my GSD get lepto, though.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Moriah said:


> Jenny720 said:
> 
> 
> > It's possible. Did your pup get other vaccines? Did you talk to your vet? Was your dog rattled and upset during vet visit may cause nausea? I heard of soreness and swelling near vaccine reaction and getting tired. I'm not crazy about vaccines and have to bring max for a lepto because he does lick everything he smells when we are out and lepto is in our area so we do get the vaccine. We doing seperate vaccines. Our chihuahua does not get lepto because he does not lick everything he smells and has less possible exposure. I'm glad your pup is feeling better I would also talk to your vet.
> ...


Yes this is want I'm going to do and reminds me to schedule appointments-


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

He only ate about half his lunch. He is not himself. I called the vet. They said they don't think it is a vaccine reaction since it started so long after the shot (4-5 hrs)

I know he didn't eat anything major in the woods because I actually looked through the first vomit to see if there was something unusual in there. 3-4 deer or bunny pellets was the only thing besides kibble.

I just don't see a couple of deer pellets making him this sick. Now it is like 24 hr after the shot and he is still not right.

It was just the single lepto shot, not a combo


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Just curious which lepto - the Merck or the Pfizer? We had a team dog have a reaction to the Merck. I hope he will do okay. I would keep him calm and cool for a few days.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

"They said they don't think it is a vaccine reaction since it started so long after the shot (4-5 hrs)"

*SERIOUSLY????? He believes a reaction has to happen IMMEDIATELY???? :hammer: :angryfire:


*


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> He only ate about half his lunch. He is not himself. I called the vet. They said they don't think it is a vaccine reaction since it started so long after the shot (4-5 hrs)
> 
> ....
> 
> It was just the single lepto shot, not a combo


I think I would ask for the vaccine batch/lot number and manufacturer and contact them directly. 4-5 hours is well within the window for reaction, at least in my experience of vaccine reactions that my dogs have had (massive swelling at the injection site) from a Lepto vaccine.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I have to bring my old girl in tomorrow morning for a fasting blood draw. I will question them more about which vaccine it was and see if I can find out something to report to the company.

The good news I have to report is: he slept a couple hours and now feels well enough to beg for a piece of my apple and drop toys in my lap. He would normally be much more of a pain than this for as little as he has done today, but I am hopeful that he is continuing to get better.

When I called the vet earlier, they did say they would give him a steroid shot with his booster to prevent a reaction to that (even though they said this wasn't a reaction...?) 

I am really torn about getting that booster. And I don't feel confident that a steroid would prevent this. This doesn't seem like an allergic reaction, it seems like it somehow just made him feel sick.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

I never allowed my dogs to ever get a lepto shot, and my vet was not keen on it either, especially for smaller breeds. When we moved to Costa Rica with our dogs, it wad required. So, they had it, but I will never get another.


----------



## Agaribay805 (Jan 7, 2016)

I took my puppy to get her second round of shots at a low cost clinic and lepto was one of the vaccines. My pup got a huge hard bump the size of a golf ball. I took her to the vet right away and he told me it was probably the lepto and that he doesn't recommend young puppies get that vaccine. Our pup is 4.5 months old and she still hasn't gotten the second round of it.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

As of last night he was still depressed and would not eat his dinner. He has never turned down food like this in his life. He seemed interested in my girl's food, it is the Purina EN for tummy troubles. I gave him a handful if her kibble last night and he ate that. This morning I gave him a small meal of the EN and he ate it. I know his kibble does not dissolve easily/quickly, but the EN disintegrates almost immediately so I thought it might digest a little easier and prime the pump.

Now he is chewing on an antler. His next group class starts tomorrow but I don't know if I shoukd take him? I feel like it is too much when he feels like this. Was thinking of taking my old female instead as a stand in. She would probably be amused. Then I wouldn't miss what was going on and could practice anything they might work on for class 2?


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Your dog is not getting better.......You need to take the dog to a vet (maybe a different vet) and insist that they run blood tests, *just to be SURE* you are not dealing with possible organ shut down!

Dr Patricia Jordan, a vet who has done a great deal of research into the vaccine issue. She added these comments: “*Kidney failure is a common sequel to vaccination.* The basement membrane is susceptible to damage from a clogging that results as the immune complexes are drained via the lymphatics. The kidney is a big part of the lymphatic system. The body tries to clear the toxins in the vaccines and there is damage done in this clearing mechanism.

Dr. Jordan: 
There are documented cases of the antigens for both leptospira and Lyme disease vaccines creating the same diseases we are trying to prevent with the vaccination. In fact, *some dogs vaccinated with leptospirosis die of renal failure within 48 hours *exactly the same type of pathology that the actual disease could create.

Dr. Jordan: listing of those adverse events reported by the clients. Anaphylaxis, anorexia, fever, dehydration, autoimmune disease, digestive issues, limping, loud vocalization following vaccination,* acute organ failure, renal failure, liver failure,* pancreatitis, death, dermatitis, puritis,cancer, degeneration of soft tissue - 
*all of these are reports following administration of the Leptospira vaccine.

*E How: Possible side effects of the leptospirosis vaccine for dogs include *appetite loss* and *lack of energy*.

"In 1997 Canine Health Concern conducted a survey on 4000 dogs and found that 61.5% of dogs developed liver failure *within three months of being vaccinated* ,73.1% of epileptic dogs first became epileptic *within three months of being vaccinated,* 64.9% of dogs with behavioral problems started to be a problem within *three months of vaccination*." It is not always an immediate reaction!

"Journal of the American Veterinary Medical Association - Adverse events diagnosed within three days of vaccine administration in dogs study of more than 2,000 cats and dogs in the United Kingdom by Canine Health Concern showed a 1 in 10 risk of adverse reactions from vaccines. This contradicts what the vaccine manufacturers report for rates of adverse reactions, which is “less than 15 adverse reactions in 100,000 animals vaccinated” (0.015 percent). Additionally, adverse reactions of small breeds are 10 times higher than large breeds, suggesting standard vaccine doses are too high for smaller animals.
A great number of studies have shown that when you vaccinate an animal, the body's inflammatory cytokines not only increase dramatically, but so do the brain's inflammatory chemicals. Many pet guardians observe changes in a pet subsequent to the first series of animal vaccinations - lethargy, vomiting, itching, ear or eye discharge, to name but a few. The veterinarian will reassure you that these symptoms are normal. Sadly, for some companion animals, these symptoms worsen and lead to death. For other pets, they lead to a lifetime of health problems."

Moms


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I would definately take your dog into the vet. Is your dog vomiting not able to keep water down and not eating is a sign of an obstruction. Your dog could very well have a reaction to the shot. Many times there are many different things going on it is hard to pinpoint what it is. Maybe he did or did not eat or swallow something.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

FYI everybody, he is much better. He only vomited day 1 and not again after that. Today is day 3. He is not obstructed. Yesterday he ate some breakfast, 1/2 lunch and no dinner. No more vomiting, w/healthy stools, no temp, a little depressed compared to normal.

Today he is eating, I made him a small breakfast to avoid throwing away more food if he declined. He ate it. He is acting I would say 95 percent of normal today, chewing on his toys, pestering other dogs ect. More healthy stools

10am he was begging for more food so I gave him 2nd breakfast which he ate. I did call vet yest. and they said give him famotidine and did not want to see him.

Anyway I THINK we are out of the woods now. I also think I am not going to give him the booster because this was horrible.

Today I found out it was the Merck vaccine that he got. Jocoyn do you know what the reaction was that the team dog had? Front desk staff were dismissive about it. No other reactions they say and basically looked @ me like I was stupid when I asked for vaccine info. But this particular woman just doesn't like me. She and I have gotten into it a few times when she gave me misinformation on phone and then tried to blame it on me in the office. :/


----------



## Mudypoz (Mar 3, 2016)

There's a FB group called Nobivac Lepto 4 -our experiences, if you're interested. It's full of people's experiences with both Lepto 4 and Lepto 2. A lot of very, very sick dogs from this vaccine.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Our team dog also had a reaction to the Merck. I have not had an issue with the Pfizer other than low grade fever. The Merck was designed to have lower reactions but it does make you wonder.

It can be a tough call if your dog is doing things that cause great exposure. (Hunting and Search and Rescue dogs).


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

So many vets have sold their souls to big pharma. They can't make a diagnosis anymore without at least 1k in tests. They meh any question that may be nutrition or vaccination oriented.

We are nothing but #'s (why see 18 patients a day when you can see and bill 25?). Need one on a Friday? - check your local golf course......


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I am tempted to go to one of the pet stores for my dogs vaccinations and heartworm tests...they are less than 1/2 the cost of what I'd pay at my vet. The one concern that I need to find out is having the vaccines separated out and not give a 5 way shot. I have a feeling they don't do separate vax's.
I know this is not supporting my vet, and am hesitant, but to pay over $60 for a rabies vaccine is just ridiculous. I know my dog is healthy, and a vet doing a visual with petting is not going to tell me anything I don't know for the price of their 'exam' and office call. 
I am glad your pup is doing better, after having a dog almost die of Lepto, I will vax for it. My repro vet suggested using the Pfizer drug as he has seen no side effects from it compared to the Merck. So far the dog that did get Lepto didn't have any side effects from the vaccination, nor did either of my females. I haven't yet had my 15 month old vax'd for it, but will do so a few weeks after his rabies vax.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Well throughout the day today he really became his normal self again. I mean it COULD have been something else, but I just don't know what.

He got a little GI thing a few weeks ago but he had majorly over indulged in turkey poop and found and inhaled a rotten carcass (I know, I failed). He had mostly diarrhea that time, he did vomit once but overall he was not nearly as sick that time as this time, and this time he didn't get into anything! Before vet visit he was fine, after shot he got terribly ill.

I am so afraid to do the booster. I do feel like he is a dog who should have this vaccine. I wonder if I could get the Pfizer one for the booster?

All of my other dogs have had the lepto and no problems. I feel my dogs are at even higher risk because I board dogs here. I require boarders tobe vaccinated for it but it is spread through urine and I have way more than just my dogs peeing in my yards.

I wonder if there is any reason why he couldn't get a booster by the other company if he started with Merck? I think I may call the vet. For as much money as I have paid them lately they ought to humor me. THIS would have been an emergency visit if I had not happened to have one dose of injectible cerenia left. It is the only reason he was able to keep some water down.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

And /or calling all other local vets to see if I can find someone who has the Pfizer shot for his booster?

I even looked online to see if I could just buy it but you can only get like 25 doses at a time...so my vet probably can't even get 1 Pfizer shot for him


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

there are VIP type vets that travel to pet and farm stores doing vaccine clinics...contact them, explain your situation, and see if they carry the Pfizer or Merck. https://www.vippetcare.com/


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks, there actually is a clinic 30 mins away the week he needs his booster. I will look into it.

PS here is the kid all the fuss is about


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Aren't the boosters a year apart?


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

No, since this his first lepto he needs a booster in 3-4 weeks


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Well then there's another huge misconception on my part. I thought that very young puppies needed the boosters a few weeks apart because of their undeveloped immune system may not be ready to deal with the first or second shot - because they are so young and not developed. 

Not because one shot will start a pathway towards resistance... but because they are so young - their immune system may not have been developed enough to deal with the disease/virus.

With a 10 month old dog.... why is hitting or missing (what window) important if it is not a multiple shot, resistance building protocol?


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Stone, I don't know why. I just know when an adult has never had the shot before this is what they do. I did my older dogs for the first time last year & same thing. 

I think it is per manufacturer because I just read it on the Pfizer website (as I am trying to research all this)

It is not all vaccines. Just this one


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

It's not just this vaccine. Hep B requires 3 shots for immunity regardless when you take it. That was long before they started giving the shot to infants. 

Why Some Vaccines Require More Than One Dose

In terms of boosters down the road......Bacterial vaccines not as effective as viral vaccines and lepto is a bacterial disease (like tetanus that we get boostered for every so many years)

This really is a struggle / hard decision


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

My vet has moved to recombitek vaccines. I had to give one of mine the lyme vaccine for a just in case moment and there were side effects and I felt comfortable giving this one. They are nonadjuvanted and now meant to fight off the disease instead of putting it in them. 

US.Merial.com : Merial News Release

"A recombinant vaccine is a vaccine produced through recombinant DNA technology. This involves inserting the DNA encoding an antigen (such as a bacterial surface protein) that stimulates an immune response into bacterial or mammalian cells, expressing the antigen in these cells and then purifying it from them."

I have used clinics and those clinics in stores in the past for vaccines and heartworm. The only vaccine mine get now are rabies every three years, so I just go to the vet for that. I have recently done heartworm at both the vet and one of those clinics.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Can't find anyone around here who gives the recombitek. Can't buy it either.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I also just seen an article on heartworm medication versus testing. It makes sense to do what they are saying but I'm not sure people would hit the time that is needed to go this route. 



Why I Don't Give My Dogs Heartworm Meds


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

jocoyn said:


> Can't find anyone around here who gives the recombitek. Can't buy it either.


I was surprised after I discussed it with my vet and realized that is all they use now, so I'm sticking with them for vaccines moving forward. I can bet not even 5% of their clients might ask about the different vaccines. I know when mine had to get the lyme I was hesitant, my concern was that I didn't want anything with Mercury, etc. only when I brought that up did the vet tell me about these vaccines. Then while she was getting the vaccine I did a speed research on my phone


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Interesting article about "Recombinants" by Dr. Jordan in 2010

http://dr-jordan.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/Rabies-Waiting-With-Baited-Breath-by-Dr-Jordan.pdf

Moms


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

"THIS would have been an emergency visit if I had not happened to have one dose of injectible cerenia left. It is the only reason he was able to keep some water down."

JMO of course, but after this type of reaction from the Lepto Vac, I would be doing a lot of research before giving another one, and not listening to your vet since he does not think the dogs symptoms came from the shot!

Some dogs don't have a reaction to this vaccination, but yours did.

Dr. Jodi Gruenstern: "In my prior, non-holistic practice, I saw that the lepto component cause the most serious reactions in my patients. The typical reactions not only included vomiting or diarrhea, but anaphylaxis with shock or death and serious immune-mediated diseases, which may manifest as bleeding disorders." The Lepto Vaccine: Why Vets Give It Yearly - Dogs Naturally Magazine 

Chicago Dogs' reactions to Lepto Vaccination: Watch Out for These Allergic Reaction to Vaccine in Your Pets 

Moms


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

jocoyn said:


> It's not just this vaccine. Hep B requires 3 shots for immunity regardless when you take it. That was long before they started giving the shot to infants.
> 
> Why Some Vaccines Require More Than One Dose
> 
> ...


Thank you for the link. Interesting stuff. They're not saying (excluding puppies) one shot doesn't provide immunity or may miss altogether - only that the additional shots can strengthen the immunity. Therein lies the rub. Not counting puppies,is the initial injection which may provide 90% immunity enough....or should we go for the 2nd and 3rd to assure the rate to maybe 98%?.

Then, there's the question - like the flu vaccine in people - this does not cover all types of Lepto. I won't be getting my dog any boosters - but again, we're not in an area or out in the woods where it's more prevalent. 

I probably would if it were more common here. My (X) vet - as a way to force me into getting my pup the Lepto shot (which I refused on the 1st visit) went into full detail on what a painful way Lepto is for a dog to die. It was the mild reaction that stopped me from letting the vet give more. Why there has to be mercury in the vaccine solution - that's crazy.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

llombardo said:


> Why I Don't Give My Dogs Heartworm Meds


This is off topic, but for Pete's sake, please don't try this! Advice like this is why I don't trust Dogs Naturally _at all_ -- whatever good advice they may have on other issues is lost to me because they utterly destroy their own credibility by publishing kaka like this about HW prevention. 

For anyone tempted by the allure of pseudo-scientific nonsense on HW, please read this:
Dr. Christina Chambreau: Another Homeopath Giving Bad Advice about Heartworm Disease | The SkeptVet

And this:

There is no “Natural” or “Holistic” Heartworm Prevention or Treatment Proven to be Safe and Effective | The SkeptVet 

(Sorry for the harsh tone, Llombardo, but this stuff pushes my buttons because I see on a daily basis what non-use of prevention does to dogs.)


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Magwart said:


> This is off topic, but for Pete's sake, please don't try this! Advice like this is why I don't trust Dogs Naturally _at all_ -- whatever good advice they may have on other issues is lost to me because they utterly destroy their own credibility by publishing kaka like this about HW prevention.
> 
> For anyone tempted by the allure of pseudo-scientific nonsense on HW, please read this:
> Dr. Christina Chambreau: Another Homeopath Giving Bad Advice about Heartworm Disease | The SkeptVet
> ...



Its ok, I agree with you. Even if this could work I wouldn't advise it or attempt it--people forget to give a pill every 30 days and they are going to remember to test for it? I doubt that highly. .


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Moms: I am right there with you. I do think he is at higher risk for lepto than the average dog because of our lifestyle and location. But I am not rushing back to get this booster.

Thia whole thing has scared me so bad I am out researching holistic vets & thinking I may return to titering. 

So now this isn't really off topic anymore but the thing about the holistic people is sometimes I think they take it too far & that extreme isn't safe either. Re: comments about heartworm prevention.

I don't shun modern medicine for people or animals. I don't want a vet who does either. Frankly I have been involved with some people in the past who were so far to one extreme....I got on the bandwagon & was using garlic as flea/tick prevention and guess what, my dog got two tickborne diseases (lyme and anaplasmosis) in a matter of a few months. I now think I was just stupid and I am glad the lyme was caught quickly enough that was eradicated and has never been a problem for her again. Now that we are back in New England, they are vaccinated for lyme and I use real tick topicals. If I didn't, my dogs woukd have every tickborne disease CONSTANTLY. I'm sure dumping chemicals all over them every month isn't great for them but neither would the diseases be so.....


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I quit being a vaccine minimalist years ago when I adopted a dog who liked to hunt raccoons. It was his hobby.

There was a distemper outbreak in the local raccoon population. You better believe I was in there getting boosters for everything he coukd catch from a raccoon.

Anyway, there is a vet almost 2 hr away that seems to combine modern vet medicine with holistic. I am beginning to wonder if I shouldn't just suck it up and drive. I drive mins now and pay through the nose....I wish I were paying through the nose and getting care I felt better about.....

I don't know


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

To be sure that any particular vet is not to the EXTREME...ask if they also practice conventional medicine along with their holistic specialties.

Here is one in NE that also practices Homeopathy which can help with the effects of vaccinations.

*Simmons, Diane*


DVM
Holistic Veterinary Practice
PO BOX 27025
Ralston
402-593-6556
NE
68127-4235
United States
EQUINE, SMALL ANIMAL
Acupuncture, Acupuncture (IVAS), Bach Flowers, Chinese Herbs, Chiropractic, Chiropractic (AVCA), Chiropractic (Options for Animals), Clinical Nutrition, Conventional Medicine, Glandular Therapy, Homeopathy, Homeopathy - Classical, Homeopathy (AVH), Massage Therapy, Nutrition, Western Herbs

If you are near the border of another state, let me know which one.

Just for general information.....the SkepVet also Poo-Poo's Homeopathy but I AND our first GSD is living proof that it works! I wouldn't be here if it hadn't!  

Moms


----------

